# Dennerle Tropical LED - or other suggestions?



## The Woo (28 Aug 2016)

Hi all

Totally new to UKAPS, so please be gentle 

Does anyone one have any experience with these Dennerle Tropical LED lights?

http://dennerle.com/en/products/aquarium/lighting/trocal-led/trocal-led

I'm looking to upgrade the light on my 60l cube as my current one doesn't seem to get enough penetration passed 35cm (currently use the 16 watt Wave-Point 6500k clamp-on). Every carpeting plant I have tried to grow just limps along, or dies. Even my stem plants (which are thriving) seem to lose most of their leaves passed 35cm of depth.......which isnt  great when light to substrate is circa 46cm!

I dose ferts (currently using the Seachem range - N, P, K, Iron & Flourish......but will be moving to dry once my current stock runs out) and use liquid Co2.

I've contacted Dennerle who've been very responsive (kudos to them ) and theyve provided me with a nice chart showing lux and PPFD at varying submerged depths (all taken directly under the emitters) - however, the PPFD numbers (umol m²) seem a little low to me, once you hit 30+cm -especially on the Tropical 40 (the light which fits my tank).

Any and all opinions welcome - I just want a carpet and my other plants to thrive right to the bottom of their stem, not just the top 2/3's......


----------



## Franks (28 Aug 2016)

Co2 injection.

I've found that this gave all my plants such strength that no leaves are lost on lower stems anymore - even in really dense dark areas where growth is so thick. I used to have stems melt at the lower ends until I added Co2. 




 that last one is hottnia palustris and is very temperamental to light. Its so much more resilient with a good fert and Co2.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (28 Aug 2016)

Yeah that light might be too low. Any pics of your tank?

Look at the chihiro A series 60cm.


----------



## The Woo (28 Aug 2016)

Thanks Franks.

Your tank looks ace - very healthy growth!

Co2 injection is something I've been considering - but not made the leap yet.

Your tank also looks a lot brighter than mine - what light are you currently using?


----------



## Franks (28 Aug 2016)

It sounds high but it's not because of the depth. Its 2 x 24w T5HO. Tank is 2ft deep and light is another 3 inches from the tank rim. I can still grow a Monte Carlo carpet and the stems go crazy once they are over a foot. 

In terms of intensity, the light isn't high as my Hygrophila only pinks once it's 10 inches from the surface. 

After 2 years of messing with this tank with the same lighting and plants, adding Co2 injection was what made it all very easy to grow a variety of strong plants. 



Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Woo (28 Aug 2016)

And I think you've hit the nail on the head Franks - it's not intensity of light - it's penetration of the water column.

Sounds like you've got a light that gives nice steady readings top-to-bottom.

I want the same, but from an LED.

The light I have is great - it just doesn't have the grunt to hit the bottom of my tank - in a shallower tank, it would be bob on.


----------



## The Woo (1 Sep 2016)

Bit the bullet and invested in a Co2 system from Co2 Supermarket - excellent service and kit looks to be great quality. 

Job for the weekend!

I also bought a Chihiros Aquasky E401 from the same place after reading the various reviews and comments on this forum........I already use the TC420 dimmer (great piece of kit), so will hopefully get some good results in the coming weeks/months.


----------



## Franks (2 Sep 2016)

Create a journal on the forum as it is now and update with pics weekly. Once the Co2 is dialled in and the photoperiod is corrected in line, you'll be surprised at how quickly things take off. I'm trimming nearly a full plants worth weekly with some of my stock.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------

